# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Networking & Wireless >  RealTek RTL-8188CUs working well-how to

## kurt18947

There are threads here about people having trouble with the Edimax ew-7811un nano wifi adapter and presumably other brands that use the RealTek 8188CUs chip.  I find that mine will work - when first plugged in.  The LED stays on steady.  After a few minutes the connection will fail.  Unplug and replug will work - for a few minutes then it will fail again.  Here is the procedure I've followed to make this adapter work reliably.  This is with Ubuntu Gnome 1210 but the same procedure worked with Mint 13.

First item of business was to download the correct driver from RealTek's web site using a reliable network connection.  Next  I  plugged the 8188CUs device in and ran 'lsmod' noting which modules were loaded.  The relevant modules I noted were "rtl8192cu", "rtl8192c_common" and "rtlwifi".  I then opened gedit with sudo privileges and navigated to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf.  I then added to the end of the file this:



```
# Blacklist native RealTek 8188CUs drivers
blacklist rtl8192cu
blacklist rtl8192c_common
blacklist rtlwifi
```

Save the file and close.  I then renamed the downloaded Realtek folder (long file name) to something shorter and easier to type, in my case rtl8188.  I had extracted the file to my desktop so the folder was /Desktop/rtl8188.  Navigate to this folder and in the folder should be a file named "install.sh".  I plugged the adapter in and typed this command:



```
sudo bash install.sh
```

Let the script run, restart and I was in business.  I will keep the Realtek folder where I can find it again though.  A new image/kernel will require running the script again.  The Edimax seems like a great little adapter for a portable with failed/problematic/poorly supported WiFi, it only protrudes from the USB socket 10-12 mm.  The signal level and link quality are every bit as  strong as larger USB WiFi adapters and it doesn't seem to run warm at all.    I hope someone will find this useful.

Edit to add:  The correct module for both the RTL8188CUs and RTL8192SU (Dlink DWA-131) appears to be r8712u.

----------


## ahallubuntu

Right.  One more thing: add the name of the new module (e.g. "8192cu") to the end of the file /etc/modules so the module will load automatically at each reboot.

To clarify what you said about the kernel:  if you simply do an Ubuntu update that includes a new kernel, you'll need to re-build the module.

The Realtek 8188/8192 chipset is used in many of those generic little mini-USB WiFi dongles from numerous manufacturers, including some you can buy cheaply on eBay and Amazon.

----------


## Sertorius

Thank you very much, Kurt. It looks like you have solved a problem that has annoyed me for three days!

----------


## kurt18947

> Right.  One more thing: add the name of the new module (e.g. "8192cu") to the end of the file /etc/modules so the module will load automatically at each reboot.
> 
> To clarify what you said about the kernel:  if you simply do an Ubuntu update that includes a new kernel, you'll need to re-build the module.
> 
> The Realtek 8188/8192 chipset is used in many of those generic little mini-USB WiFi dongles from numerous manufacturers, including some you can buy cheaply on eBay and Amazon.


Right.  There appear to be two common chipsets for the tiny (nano) adapters, RTL8188CUs and one from I think Ralink.  What surprised me about the tiny Edimax was signal strength.  I expected pretty weak signal strength because there's no room for a larger antenna.  In an 1800 sq. ft. wood frame/drywall house the signal strength is very good.

----------


## manolomanolo

> Edit to add:  The correct module for both the RTL8188CUs and RTL8192SU (Dlink DWA-131) appears to be r8712u.


First of all, thanks so much for your guide.
I followed it and finally my wifi dongle seems to work perfectly.

Just some notes.
 I have the *Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN Adapter* and I found the RTL8188CUS drivers HERE. So, please note that I downloaded and installed the RTL8188CUS drivers, not the r8712u.I followed your guide after making a fresh install of Kubuntu 12.10. So, in order to install the drivers I also needed to install the _gcc_, the _linux_ and the _build-essential_ packages from repositories in order to let the installation process go on without errors.

Thank you again!

----------


## kurt18947

> There are threads here about people having trouble with the Edimax ew-7811un nano wifi adapter and presumably other brands that use the RealTek 8188CUs chip.  I find that mine will work - when first plugged in.  The LED stays on steady.  After a few minutes the connection will fail.  Unplug and replug will work - for a few minutes then it will fail again.  Here is the procedure I've followed to make this adapter work reliably.  This is with Ubuntu Gnome 1210 but the same procedure worked with Mint 13.
> 
> First item of business was to download the correct driver from RealTek's web site using a reliable network connection.  Next  I  plugged the 8188CUs device in and ran 'lsmod' noting which modules were loaded.  The relevant modules I noted were "rtl8192cu", "rtl8192c_common" and "rtlwifi".  I then opened gedit with sudo privileges and navigated to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf.  I then added to the end of the file this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> # Blacklist native RealTek 8188CUs drivers
> blacklist rtl8192cu
> ...


.

----------


## kurt18947

> First of all, thanks so much for your guide.
> I followed it and finally my wifi dongle seems to work perfectly.
> 
> Just some notes.
>  I have the *Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN Adapter* and I found the RTL8188CUS drivers HERE. So, please note that I downloaded and installed the RTL8188CUS drivers, not the r8712u.I followed your guide after making a fresh install of Kubuntu 12.10. So, in order to install the drivers I also needed to install the _gcc_, the _linux_ and the _build-essential_ packages from repositories in order to let the installation process go on without errors.
> 
> Thank you again!


I'm glad it worked for you.  I edited my post above to remove the reference to the r8712u module.  That works with my 8192SU adapter, it does not work with the 8188CUs and I'm not certain where it came from.  I believe rtl8192CU is the default for the 8192SU chipset.  Backport perhaps?   The 8188CUs driver does work.  I did not have to add the packages you did.  Perhaps Ubuntu Gnome (whatever its name) includes them by default, kubuntu does not?

Edit:  I found that the r8712u module is the replacement for the rtl8192CU module as of Nov. 2012.

----------


## stealthdave

If you're trying to compile this module on a more modern kernel (in my case 3.7.0-7-generic), then you'll need to patch the code as described here:

https://ask.fedoraproject.org/questi...2cu-fedora-18/

There is a patch on Launchpad the completely does the trick here:

Bug report link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s.../+bug/1030858/
Direct patch link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...read_run.patch

You need to have a launchpad account and be logged in to download the patch.

It took me several MONTHS to figure all of this out, so thanks to everyone who helped me put together the pieces!  Hopefully this will save someone else a few months of grief!  :Wink: 

- Dave

----------


## tim_phillips

Thought i'd add my solution

I've attached a script and patch that fixes up the 'implicit' error and the 'symbol' error, and then compiles and installs.

tested on 3.8 and 3.9 kernels.

put the script (sh file) and the patch (txt file) in the same folder as the downloaded file ( RTL8192xC_USB_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105.zip from http://tinyurl.com/c4v34vq )

run the script as root or sudo

don't forget to blacklist the native drivers:
put a file in to /etc/modprobe.d/ with this in it


```
# Blacklist native RealTek 8188CUs drivers
blacklist rtl8192cu
blacklist rtl8192c_common
blacklist rtlwifi
```

----------


## tim_phillips

even easier....

i've uploaded a deb file that will compile, install, and DKMS the drivers for you.

https://code.google.com/p/realtek-81...9-ubuntu-1304/

----------


## praseodym

Which kernel does 14.10 use?

*uname -a*

----------


## rcocchiararo

> Linux Z 3.16.0-18-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 26 02:44:15 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux


The stock included driver fails to connect but says nothing, this other one asks for the wifi password again.

I have a second tp link card that works, but has less range and less max theorical speed.

----------


## praseodym

Meanwhile the driver was updated. Delete it and download it again:



```
sudo dkms install 8192cu/1.9
```

----------


## rcocchiararo

> Meanwhile the driver was updated. Delete it and download it again:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo dkms install 8192cu/1.9
> ```


when was this updated? 

In any case, how do i delete it? Just renaming the folder and downloading it again, and trying that, wont work:

rcocchiararo@Z:~/Dev$ sudo dkms install 8192cu/1.9Module 8192cu/1.9 already installed on kernel 3.16.0-18-generic/x86_64

EDIT: i found how, 1.9 was already installed tho, that was what i had, but maybe there was an update with no version change? testing

sudo dkms remove 8192cu/1.9 --all

----------


## avi95

Hey, 

I just bought the NetGear WNA1000M 802.11bgn [Realtek RTL8188CUS] USB adapter yesterday.
It works perfectly with my WIndows 10 Technical Preview, but on Ubuntu 14.04 1 LTS, it doesn't work at all. 

I've spent the whole of yesterday crawling through forums, trying various methods/fixes/patches etc, without any luck.
You guys are my last hope. Any help would be really appreciated.

----------


## jeremy31

> Hey, 
> 
> I just bought the NetGear WNA1000M 802.11bgn [Realtek RTL8188CUS] USB adapter yesterday.
> It works perfectly with my WIndows 10 Technical Preview, but on Ubuntu 14.04 1 LTS, it doesn't work at all. 
> 
> I've spent the whole of yesterday crawling through forums, trying various methods/fixes/patches etc, without any luck.
> You guys are my last hope. Any help would be really appreciated.


Follow the instructions on how to run the wireless_script found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370108

----------


## praseodym

Change the driver via cable connection:


```
sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-$(uname -r) linux-headers-generic build-essential dkms git 
git clone https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes.git
sudo dkms add ./rtl8192cu-fixes
sudo dkms install 8192cu/1.9
echo "blacklist rtl8192cu" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
```

Reboot

----------


## rcocchiararo

have you tried the driver from his github? it IS your last choice.

It does not work on kubuntu 14.10 for my dual antenna device tho.

----------


## avi95

Tried that. Didn't work.
What else can I do?

----------


## rcocchiararo

> Tried that. Didn't work.
> What else can I do?


then you are like me, screwed  :Sad: 

My TP-Link WN8200ND does nothing with the built in driver, and with this fix, keeps asking for the password.

Meanwhile, i am using another usb card that is slower and with less range, considering going back to windows >P

----------


## rcocchiararo

meanwhile, i ran the wireless scriptwireless-info.tar.gz

----------


## jeremy31

> meanwhile, i ran the wireless scriptwireless-info.tar.gz


Is there a reason ath9k modules are loaded when there doesn't appear to be any atheros device?

----------


## rcocchiararo

> Is there a reason ath9k modules are loaded when there doesn't appear to be any atheros device?


I believe they are from my secondary wireless card (also usb).

It was unpluged when i tried the more powerfull one.

----------


## jeremy31

Any chance of using an internal card or are there no slot available?

----------


## rcocchiararo

> Any chance of using an internal card or are there no slot available?


I do not own PCI/PCIE wireless cards.

How would that help tho? I mean, i have a slower USB card with one antenna that i am using, but i would love to use the more powerfull dual antenna one.

i believe this fixed driver wont help tho, and i found a bug report that is pretty long where the developers of the opensource drivers failed to help too, so my only option might be to buy a long cable and send it from my router to my pc, or go back to windows.

----------


## praseodym

Please show the output of



```
lsmod
```

completely.

----------


## rcocchiararo

> kvm_intel             143514  0 snd_rawmidi            30876  1 snd_seq_midi
> kvm                   455570  1 kvm_intel
> snd_seq                67224  2 snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq_midi
> snd_seq_device         14497  3 snd_seq,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_midi
> serio_raw              13434  0 
> snd_timer              29513  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
> joydev                 17344  0 
> snd                    87611  19 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_hda_  codec_hdmi,snd_pcm,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi,snd_hda_cod  ec_generic,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_seq_dev  ice
> lpc_ich                21093  0 
> ...


Right now your fixed driver is not installed because there was a kernel update (3.16.0-20-generic, 3.16.0-16-generic before), and i wanted to see if something had changed, but it did not.

----------


## praseodym

Obviously, the "old" driver is not blacklisted. Check this one first:


```
sudo modprobe -rfv ath9k_htc rtl8192cu
sudo modprobe -v rtl8192cu
```

Replug the stick and check the connection

----------


## rcocchiararo

> Obviously, the "old" driver is not blacklisted. Check this one first:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo modprobe -rfv ath9k_htc rtl8192cu
> sudo modprobe -v rtl8192cu
> ```
> 
> Replug the stick and check the connection


As i said, that information is with your driver removed and the old one no longer blacklisted.

If the old driver is in action, when i try to connect, it tries to do it for a while, then stops, with no messages.

If the new driver is installed and working, and the old one blacklisted, it tries for a while and then asks for the password.

I correctly installed your driver and blacklisted the old one with your files.

Any sense in trying your instructions after knowing this? (i just ask cause i need to reinstall it all again, i had given up >P )

----------


## praseodym

Which of the access points of the wireless script is yours? Change the encryption mode to pure WPA2-AES (CCMP) in your router (check the manual) and set IPv6 to "Ignore" in the network-manager profile

----------


## rcocchiararo

My access point is "Z".

I tried with that, and also with no security at all.

If i set it to no security, it just fails to connect and says nothing, like the stock driver.

I don't have ipv6 in my house (or in argentina >P), but will look into that nonetheless.

----------


## praseodym

But the network-manager tries to use IPv6, so try deactivating

----------


## rcocchiararo

Ok, i tested both with your driver and the stock one:

1) wifi with no password
2) wifi like you said

In both cases, with ipv6 set  to ignore.

Same results as before.

It seems this won work for this tplink card, and realtek has not updated their drivers since... forever.

PS: i tried this after rebooting without the other wireless card, so no ath* driver loaded.

----------


## el mariachi

Hello! I bought an ALFA AWUS036NHR which has an RTL8188RU chip. I tried using the patch from pvaret, but it's not working. The native drivers are blacklisted, the led blinks like it should but it won't get connection and on secured networks keeps asking for the password and won't connect.

Ubuntu 14.04


```
Linux koi 3.13.0-36-generic #63-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 3 21:30:07 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
```

lsusb


```
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp. 
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8008 Intel Corp. 
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0cf3:3004 Atheros Communications, Inc. 
Bus 003 Device 006: ID 0bda:817f Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188RU 802.11n WLAN Adapter
Bus 003 Device 003: ID 062a:4101 Creative Labs 
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 174f:1474 Syntek 
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

lsmod


```
Module                  Size  Used by
8192cu                527283  0 
bbswitch               13943  0 
bnep                   19624  2 
rfcomm                 69160  8 
nls_iso8859_1          12713  1 
snd_hda_codec_hdmi     46368  1 
snd_hda_codec_realtek    65580  1 
uvcvideo               80885  0 
videobuf2_vmalloc      13216  1 uvcvideo
videobuf2_memops       13362  1 videobuf2_vmalloc
videobuf2_core         40664  1 uvcvideo
videodev              134688  2 uvcvideo,videobuf2_core
snd_hda_intel          56451  5 
snd_hda_codec         192906  3 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel
snd_hwdep              13602  1 snd_hda_codec
snd_pcm               102099  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel
snd_page_alloc         18710  2 snd_pcm,snd_hda_intel
snd_seq_midi           13324  0 
snd_seq_midi_event     14899  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_rawmidi            30144  1 snd_seq_midi
parport_pc             32701  0 
snd_seq                61560  2 snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq_midi
ppdev                  17671  0 
snd_seq_device         14497  3 snd_seq,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_midi
snd_timer              29482  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
lp                     17759  0 
snd                    69322  21 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_pcm,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_seq_device,snd_seq_midi
parport                42348  3 lp,ppdev,parport_pc
arc4                   12608  2 
x86_pkg_temp_thermal    14205  0 
intel_powerclamp       14705  0 
coretemp               13435  0 
ath9k                 164164  0 
kvm                   451511  0 
ath9k_common           13551  1 ath9k
crct10dif_pclmul       14289  0 
ath9k_hw              453856  2 ath9k_common,ath9k
crc32_pclmul           13113  0 
ghash_clmulni_intel    13216  0 
aesni_intel            55624  0 
aes_x86_64             17131  1 aesni_intel
lrw                    13286  1 aesni_intel
gf128mul               14951  1 lrw
ath                    28698  3 ath9k_common,ath9k,ath9k_hw
glue_helper            13990  1 aesni_intel
ablk_helper            13597  1 aesni_intel
cryptd                 20359  3 ghash_clmulni_intel,aesni_intel,ablk_helper
mac80211              630653  1 ath9k
joydev                 17381  0 
serio_raw              13462  0 
cfg80211              484040  3 ath,ath9k,mac80211
lpc_ich                21080  0 
ath3k                  13318  0 
btusb                  32412  0 
bluetooth             391136  23 bnep,ath3k,btusb,rfcomm
mei_me                 18627  0 
mei                    82276  1 mei_me
i915                  783805  5 
ideapad_laptop         18216  0 
sparse_keymap          13948  1 ideapad_laptop
drm_kms_helper         53081  1 i915
wmi                    19177  0 
video                  19476  1 i915
drm                   303102  4 i915,drm_kms_helper
mac_hid                13205  0 
soundcore              12680  1 snd
i2c_algo_bit           13413  1 i915
hid_generic            12548  0 
usbhid                 52659  0 
hid                   106148  2 hid_generic,usbhid
ahci                   25819  3 
psmouse               106678  0 
alx                    32452  0 
libahci                32716  1 ahci
mdio                   13807  1 alx
```

is there a new patch somewhere?
not sure if downgrading to kernel 3.11 would be very wise

----------


## el mariachi

it seems these drivers may show some promise:
https://github.com/FreedomBen/rtl8188ce-linux-driver

currently, using kernel 3.16 they fail do keep the connection up, probably due to lack of "no power management" option

----------


## rcocchiararo

> it seems these drivers may show some promise:
> https://github.com/FreedomBen/rtl8188ce-linux-driver
> 
> currently, using kernel 3.16 they fail do keep the connection up, probably due to lack of "no power management" option


My "TP-Link WN8200ND" (rtl8192cu) seems to not be compatible (at least on kubuntu 14.10 using the ubuntu 14.04 branch), it either shows the same error as the stock driver, or i installed it wrongly because the instructions are for 8192ce.

The installation offers to disable power management tho, did you skip that?

----------


## el mariachi

The installation offers that option, but it in fact does nothing, since the actual module does not include a power management parameter. It's a bug which will be fixed eventually, the guy just needs some time  :Wink:

----------


## rcocchiararo

i see.

Do you have any idea about my particular card with that driver, or should i go buy tons of meters of cable ? XD

----------


## praseodym

The drtiver folder for 8192cu contains a file named:

cat 8192cu-disable-power-management.conf 


```
# Disable power management in the 8192cu driver. This works around a bug in
# some hardware where the device never wakes back up.
# Credit goes to Saqib Razaq (https://github.com/s-razaq) for the fix.

# rtw_power_mgnt=0 disables power saving
# rtw_enusbss=0 disables USB autosuspend
options 8192cu rtw_power_mgnt=0 rtw_enusbss=0
```

Try moving the file:


```
sudo cp rtl8192-fixes/8192cu-disable-power-management.conf /etc/modprobe.d/
```

Reload the driver


```
sudo modprobe -rfv 8192cu
sudo modprobe -v 8192cu
```

Replug the stick and check


```
iwconfig
dmesg | grep 8192
```

----------


## el mariachi

The 8192cu driver keeps asking for the password. The driver I mentioned is newer and connects correctly, but after seconds disconnects and has no parameters besides "debug"

----------


## rcocchiararo

> The 8192cu driver keeps asking for the password. The driver I mentioned is newer and connects correctly, but after seconds disconnects and has no parameters besides "debug"


in my case, this thread's driver keeps asking for the password, and the one you mentioned does the same that the stock one does (tho maybe, i installed it wrong, since i have the 8192cu)

----------


## Subito_Piano

Hi! I am unable to install the rtl8192cu-tjp-dkms_1.6_all.deb file listed on page one.  My "Airlink101 AWLL5099 Wireless N 150 Ultra Mini USB Adapter" simply does not show up.  Interestingly, it does work in Lucid Puppy Linux -- based, of course, on Lucid Ubuntu.

Of course, when dpkg failed to install the above deb it created a make.log file at /var/lib/dkms/rtl8192cu-tjp/1.6/build/make.log, attached: make.log.zip 

I am running Ubuntu Studio, 3.13.0-43-lowlatency kernel.  Using an earlier generic kernel didn't make a diffference.

output of lsusb:


```
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0bda:0139 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5139 Card Reader Controller
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 5986:0190 Acer, Inc 
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:8176 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN Adapter
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

output of lsmod:


```
cuse                   13445  3 
acer_wmi               32522  0 
arc4                   12608  2 
rt2800pci              13606  0 
rt2800mmio             16841  1 rt2800pci
rt2800lib              89076  2 rt2800pci,rt2800mmio
rt2x00pci              13287  1 rt2800pci
rt2x00mmio             13603  2 rt2800pci,rt2800mmio
rt2x00lib              55307  5 rt2x00pci,rt2800lib,rt2800pci,rt2800mmio,rt2x00mmio
rts5139               331166  0 
mac80211              638933  3 rt2x00lib,rt2x00pci,rt2800lib
uvcvideo               80885  0 
kvm_amd                60026  0 
videobuf2_vmalloc      13216  1 uvcvideo
videobuf2_memops       13362  1 videobuf2_vmalloc
kvm                   455768  1 kvm_amd
videobuf2_core         40664  1 uvcvideo
videodev              134688  2 uvcvideo,videobuf2_core
bnep                   19624  2 
cfg80211              496328  2 mac80211,rt2x00lib
rfcomm                 69160  0 
bluetooth             395387  10 bnep,rfcomm
sp5100_tco             13979  0 
joydev                 17332  0 
snd_hda_codec_conexant    57441  1 
serio_raw              13413  0 
eeprom_93cx6           13344  1 rt2800pci
k10temp                13126  0 
crc_ccitt              12707  1 rt2800lib
snd_hda_codec_hdmi     46368  1 
i2c_piix4              22155  0 
snd_hda_intel          52306  5 
snd_hda_codec         192906  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_intel
snd_hwdep              13602  1 snd_hda_codec
snd_pcm               102040  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel
snd_page_alloc         18710  2 snd_pcm,snd_hda_intel
snd_seq_midi           13324  0 
snd_seq_midi_event     14899  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_rawmidi            30095  1 snd_seq_midi
binfmt_misc            17468  1 
ideapad_laptop         18216  0 
snd_seq                61560  2 snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq_midi
sparse_keymap          13948  2 acer_wmi,ideapad_laptop
snd_seq_device         14497  3 snd_seq,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_midi
snd_timer              29433  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
snd                    69273  21 snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_pcm,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_seq_device,snd_seq_midi
video                  19476  1 acer_wmi
wmi                    19177  1 acer_wmi
mac_hid                13205  0 
soundcore              12680  1 snd
parport_pc             32701  0 
ppdev                  17671  0 
lp                     17759  0 
parport                42299  3 lp,ppdev,parport_pc
nls_iso8859_1          12713  2 
psmouse               102569  0 
r8169                  67581  0 
mii                    13934  1 r8169
ahci                   25819  5 
libahci                32716  1 ahci
```

FWIW, i blacklisted as directed in /etc/modprobe.d/: 


```
blacklist rtl8192cu
blacklist rtl8192c_common
blacklist rtlwifi
```

as well as disabling power management:


```
options 8192cu rtw_power_mgnt=0 rtw_enusbss=0
```

Any assitance appreciated - thanks in advance.

----------


## praseodym

This is the driver for kernel up to 3.8. For new kernels:



```
sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-$(uname -r) linux-headers-generic build-essential dkms git 
git clone https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes.git
sudo dkms add ./rtl8192cu-fixes
sudo dkms install 8192cu/1.9
echo "blacklist rtl8192cu" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
```

Reboot.

----------


## Subito_Piano

Still no joy.   :Sad: 

Actually, I ran across those same commands earlier yesterday and tried them.  I also installed the above-metioned deb -- thru synaptic.  Today i uninstalled the deb and attempted to (re-)follow your intsructions, but of course, it all was already done.

More info -- i ran wireless_script and got this:


```
########## wireless info START ##########

Report from: 23 Dec 2014 10:46 EST -0500

Booted last: 23 Dec 2014 10:39 EST -0500

Script from: 20 Sep 2014 23:04 UTC +0000

##### release ###########################

Distributor ID:    Ubuntu
Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
Release:    14.04
Codename:    trusty

##### kernel ############################

Linux 3.13.0-43-lowlatency #72-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Mon Dec 8 20:00:12 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux

Parameters: ro, quiet, splash, vt.handoff=7

##### desktop ###########################

Lubuntu

##### lspci #############################

02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller [10ec:8136] (rev 05)
    Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:397b]
    Kernel driver in use: r8169

03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Ralink corp. RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe [1814:3090]
    Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:f101]
    Kernel driver in use: rt2800pci

##### lsusb #############################

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0bda:0139 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5139 Card Reader Controller
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 5986:0190 Acer, Inc 
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:8176 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN Adapter
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

##### PCMCIA card info ##################

##### rfkill ############################

0: ideapad_wlan: Wireless LAN
    Soft blocked: no
    Hard blocked: no
1: phy0: Wireless LAN
    Soft blocked: no
    Hard blocked: yes

##### lsmod #############################

rt2800pci              13606  0 
rt2800mmio             16841  1 rt2800pci
rt2800lib              89076  2 rt2800pci,rt2800mmio
rt2x00pci              13287  1 rt2800pci
rt2x00mmio             13603  2 rt2800pci,rt2800mmio
rt2x00lib              55307  5 rt2x00pci,rt2800lib,rt2800pci,rt2800mmio,rt2x00mmio
mac80211              638933  3 rt2x00lib,rt2x00pci,rt2800lib
acer_wmi               32522  0 
cfg80211              496328  2 mac80211,rt2x00lib
eeprom_93cx6           13344  1 rt2800pci
crc_ccitt              12707  1 rt2800lib
wmi                    19177  1 acer_wmi
ideapad_laptop         18216  0 
sparse_keymap          13948  2 acer_wmi,ideapad_laptop
video                  19476  1 acer_wmi

##### interfaces ########################

auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

##### ifconfig ##########################

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr <MAC 'eth0' [IF]>  
          inet addr:192.168.0.101  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::3e97:eff:fe03:dd20/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:9695 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:10346 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:1475313 (1.4 MB)  TX bytes:1527743 (1.5 MB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr <MAC 'wlan0' [IF]>  
          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

##### iwconfig ##########################

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any  
          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off   
          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Power Management:off
          

##### route #############################

Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0

##### resolv.conf #######################

nameserver 127.0.1.1
search integrity

##### nm-tool ###########################

NetworkManager Tool

State: connected (global)

- Device: wlan0 ----------------------------------------------------------------
  Type:              802.11 WiFi
  Driver:            rt2800pci
  State:             unavailable
  Default:           no
  HW Address:        <MAC 'wlan0' [IF]>

  Capabilities:

  Wireless Properties
    WEP Encryption:  yes
    WPA Encryption:  yes
    WPA2 Encryption: yes

  Wireless Access Points 

- Device: eth0  [Wired connection 1] -------------------------------------------
  Type:              Wired
  Driver:            r8169
  State:             connected
  Default:           yes
  HW Address:        <MAC 'eth0' [IF]>

  Capabilities:
    Carrier Detect:  yes
    Speed:           100 Mb/s

  Wired Properties
    Carrier:         on

  IPv4 Settings:
    Address:         192.168.0.101
    Prefix:          24 (255.255.255.0)
    Gateway:         192.168.0.1

    DNS:             192.168.0.1

##### NetworkManager.state ##############

[main]
NetworkingEnabled=true
WirelessEnabled=true
WWANEnabled=true
WimaxEnabled=true

##### NetworkManager.conf ###############

[main]
plugins=ifupdown,keyfile,ofono
dns=dnsmasq

[ifupdown]
managed=false

##### NetworkManager profiles ###########

[[/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ECC_Wireless]] (600 root)
[connection] id=ECC_Wireless | type=802-11-wireless
[802-11-wireless] ssid=ECC_Wireless | mac-address=<MAC 'wlan0' [IF]>
[ipv4] method=auto
[ipv6] method=auto

[[/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ECA_Wireless 1]] (600 root)
[connection] id=ECA_Wireless 1 | type=802-11-wireless
[802-11-wireless] ssid=ECA_Wireless | mac-address=<MAC address>
[ipv4] method=auto
[ipv6] method=auto

[[/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ECA_Wireless]] (600 root)
[connection] id=ECA_Wireless | type=802-11-wireless
[802-11-wireless] ssid=ECA_Wireless | mac-address=<MAC 'wlan0' [IF]>
[ipv4] method=auto
[ipv6] method=auto

[[/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/infected]] (600 root)
[connection] id=infected | type=802-11-wireless
[802-11-wireless] ssid=infected | mac-address=<MAC 'wlan0' [IF]>
[ipv4] method=auto
[ipv6] method=auto

##### iw reg get ########################

Region: America/New_York (based on set time zone)

country 00:
    (2402 - 2472 @ 40), (3, 20)
    (2457 - 2482 @ 40), (3, 20), PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS
    (2474 - 2494 @ 20), (3, 20), NO-OFDM, PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS
    (5170 - 5250 @ 40), (3, 20), PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS
    (5735 - 5835 @ 40), (3, 20), PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS

##### iwlist channels ###################

eth0      no frequency information.

lo        no frequency information.

wlan0     14 channels in total; available frequencies :
          Channel 01 : 2.412 GHz
          Channel 02 : 2.417 GHz
          Channel 03 : 2.422 GHz
          Channel 04 : 2.427 GHz
          Channel 05 : 2.432 GHz
          Channel 06 : 2.437 GHz
          Channel 07 : 2.442 GHz
          Channel 08 : 2.447 GHz
          Channel 09 : 2.452 GHz
          Channel 10 : 2.457 GHz
          Channel 11 : 2.462 GHz
          Channel 12 : 2.467 GHz
          Channel 13 : 2.472 GHz
          Channel 14 : 2.484 GHz

##### iwlist scan #######################

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

##### module infos ######################

[rt2800pci]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-43-lowlatency/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2800pci.ko
license:        GPL
firmware:       rt2860.bin
description:    Ralink RT2800 PCI & PCMCIA Wireless LAN driver.
version:        2.3.0
author:         http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com
srcversion:     5C88E1E4BD840C950F493E4
depends:        rt2x00lib,rt2800lib,rt2800mmio,rt2x00mmio,rt2x00pci,eeprom_93cx6
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-43-lowlatency SMP preempt mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        3D:49:E4:87:9E:93:BA:94:77:84:39:3E:2A:D0:DA:C2:31:72:A2:07
sig_hashalgo:   sha512
parm:           nohwcrypt:Disable hardware encryption. (bool)

[rt2800mmio]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-43-lowlatency/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2800mmio.ko
license:        GPL
description:    rt2800 MMIO library
version:        2.3.0
author:         http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com
srcversion:     A6B5D01725492005F5918FA
depends:        rt2800lib,rt2x00lib,rt2x00mmio
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-43-lowlatency SMP preempt mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        3D:49:E4:87:9E:93:BA:94:77:84:39:3E:2A:D0:DA:C2:31:72:A2:07
sig_hashalgo:   sha512

[rt2800lib]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-43-lowlatency/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2800lib.ko
license:        GPL
description:    Ralink RT2800 library
version:        2.3.0
author:         http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com, Bartlomiej Zolnierkiewicz
srcversion:     3AF2621F166C8604D7D8AA5
depends:        rt2x00lib,mac80211,crc-ccitt
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-43-lowlatency SMP preempt mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        3D:49:E4:87:9E:93:BA:94:77:84:39:3E:2A:D0:DA:C2:31:72:A2:07
sig_hashalgo:   sha512

[rt2x00pci]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-43-lowlatency/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00pci.ko
license:        GPL
description:    rt2x00 pci library
version:        2.3.0
author:         http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com
srcversion:     1B9A9CB4CAAB78DFE7974EA
depends:        rt2x00lib,mac80211
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-43-lowlatency SMP preempt mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        3D:49:E4:87:9E:93:BA:94:77:84:39:3E:2A:D0:DA:C2:31:72:A2:07
sig_hashalgo:   sha512

[rt2x00mmio]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-43-lowlatency/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00mmio.ko
license:        GPL
description:    rt2x00 mmio library
version:        2.3.0
author:         http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com
srcversion:     37A76810C0FE9E4E11476DA
depends:        rt2x00lib
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-43-lowlatency SMP preempt mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        3D:49:E4:87:9E:93:BA:94:77:84:39:3E:2A:D0:DA:C2:31:72:A2:07
sig_hashalgo:   sha512

[rt2x00lib]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-43-lowlatency/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00lib.ko
license:        GPL
description:    rt2x00 library
version:        2.3.0
author:         http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com
srcversion:     6B233AA4E9B794582FA258B
depends:        mac80211,cfg80211
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-43-lowlatency SMP preempt mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        3D:49:E4:87:9E:93:BA:94:77:84:39:3E:2A:D0:DA:C2:31:72:A2:07
sig_hashalgo:   sha512

[mac80211]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-43-lowlatency/kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko
license:        GPL
description:    IEEE 802.11 subsystem
srcversion:     446B3604A9C5461044DD691
depends:        cfg80211
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-43-lowlatency SMP preempt mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        3D:49:E4:87:9E:93:BA:94:77:84:39:3E:2A:D0:DA:C2:31:72:A2:07
sig_hashalgo:   sha512
parm:           max_nullfunc_tries:Maximum nullfunc tx tries before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)
parm:           max_probe_tries:Maximum probe tries before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)
parm:           beacon_loss_count:Number of beacon intervals before we decide beacon was lost. (int)
parm:           probe_wait_ms:Maximum time(ms) to wait for probe response before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)
parm:           ieee80211_default_rc_algo:Default rate control algorithm for mac80211 to use (charp)

[cfg80211]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-43-lowlatency/kernel/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko
description:    wireless configuration support
license:        GPL
author:         Johannes Berg
srcversion:     C2478077E22138832B71659
depends:        
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-43-lowlatency SMP preempt mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        3D:49:E4:87:9E:93:BA:94:77:84:39:3E:2A:D0:DA:C2:31:72:A2:07
sig_hashalgo:   sha512
parm:           ieee80211_regdom:IEEE 802.11 regulatory domain code (charp)
parm:           cfg80211_disable_40mhz_24ghz:Disable 40MHz support in the 2.4GHz band (bool)

##### module parameters #################

[rt2800pci]
nohwcrypt: N

[mac80211]
beacon_loss_count: 7
ieee80211_default_rc_algo: minstrel_ht
max_nullfunc_tries: 2
max_probe_tries: 5
probe_wait_ms: 500

[cfg80211]
cfg80211_disable_40mhz_24ghz: N
ieee80211_regdom: 00

##### /etc/modules ######################

lp
rtc

##### modprobe options ##################

[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf]
blacklist ath_pci

[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf]
blacklist evbug
blacklist usbmouse
blacklist usbkbd
blacklist eepro100
blacklist de4x5
blacklist eth1394
blacklist snd_intel8x0m
blacklist snd_aw2
blacklist i2c_i801
blacklist prism54
blacklist bcm43xx
blacklist garmin_gps
blacklist asus_acpi
blacklist snd_pcsp
blacklist pcspkr
blacklist amd76x_edac
blacklist rtl8192cu
blacklist rtl8192c_common
blacklist rtlwifi
blacklist rtl8192cu

[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-rare-network.conf]
alias net-pf-3 off
alias net-pf-6 off
alias net-pf-9 off
alias net-pf-11 off
alias net-pf-12 off
alias net-pf-19 off
alias net-pf-21 off
alias net-pf-36 off

[/etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf]
remove iwlwifi \
(/sbin/lsmod | grep -o -e ^iwlmvm -e ^iwldvm -e ^iwlwifi | xargs /sbin/rmmod) \
&& /sbin/modprobe -r mac80211

[/etc/modprobe.d/mlx4.conf]
softdep mlx4_core post: mlx4_en

[/etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf]
alias usb:v0BDAp8176d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip* ndiswrapper
alias usb:v0BDAp8177d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip* ndiswrapper
alias usb:v0BDAp8178d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip* ndiswrapper
alias usb:v0BDAp8192d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip* ndiswrapper
alias usb:v0DF6p0052d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip* ndiswrapper
alias usb:v2019pED17d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip* ndiswrapper

[/etc/modprobe.d/osspd.conf]
blacklist snd-pcm-oss
blacklist snd-mixer-oss
blacklist snd-seq-oss

##### rc.local ##########################

exit 0

##### pm-utils ##########################

##### udev rules ########################

[/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules]
# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8136 (r8169)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC 'eth0' [IF]>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
# PCI device 0x1814:0x3090 (rt2800pci)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC 'wlan0' [IF]>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"
# USB device 0x:0x (zd1211rw)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC address>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan1"
# USB device 0x:0x (rtl8192cu)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC address>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan2"

##### dmesg #############################

[   13.267667] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00_set_rt: Info - RT chipset 3090, rev 3213 detected
[   13.342821] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00_set_rf: Info - RF chipset 0005 detected
[   15.043929] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

########## wireless info END ############
```

also -- note the hard and soft blocking:


```
0: ideapad_wlan: Wireless LAN
    Soft blocked: no
    Hard blocked: no
1: phy0: Wireless LAN
    Soft blocked: no
    Hard blocked: yes
```

rfkill unblock all does not help.  The story is that the internal card apparently died -- or else the switch died.  It was working fine for a year and a half, then became permanently hard-blocked; it would not work in either Ubuntu Studio or in Puppy.  I can't remember if this happened just after a kernel upgrade or not -- but of course, that would not affect testing it in Puppy.  I figgered buying a usb plug would be easier that repair/replacement -- especially if it turns out that the the wi-fi switch failed.  Duh, I got used to everything working fine in Linux and never checked compatibility before i picked this adapter up.  Hardinfo does not see it.  

Not real happy with this Lenovo S205 -- i love the size but there are weird keyboard issues (some keys fail to respond though i tried two different keyboards), some usb inconsistencies (i don't think that is the present issue), and now this.  My sons' cheap Acer Chromebook simply "feels" better built than this.  Next time i'll have to look for a pro-grade, not a consumer-grade unit. 

Any thoughts?

----------


## praseodym

The "hard block" is set, this is why no wifi works. The internal card should also work, too. Try


```
sudo rmmod ideapad_laptop
sudo rfkill unblock all
```

----------


## Subito_Piano

Doing that leaves only phy0,and it is still hard blocked.   Of course, rebooting restores wlan1 and doesn't help.  I'm not geting something here.  Is phy0 the usb wifi, i assume?

Also, i have BOTH network-manager AND wicd installed at the moment, out of desperation.  IDK if that compounds the problem.

----------


## Subito_Piano

OK -- doing the happy dance here...  

After following your instructions and rebooting to no success, i went back to basics (duh!) -- rebooted to advanced options, fixed broken packages, apt-get autoremove (fwiw), and file system check.  Rebooted - bingo, the onboard card works again. 

So the little Airlink (still not recognized   :Confused:  ) will head off to the Windows machine in the sound booth at church....no money -- lost but ignorance (or stupidity) can cost a lot of time!  

THANK YOU,  for your time and assistance...i appreciate it.  Good to be back on the forums again after a long hiatus.

----------


## Subito_Piano

ADDENDUM for anyone wandering thru here in the future....

I upgraded my kernel to 3.13.0-43-lowlatency (a dumb but deserate move) and of course lost my wifi.  The command "rfkill list all" did not even show my wifi (wlan0).  I retried all the above to no success.  I loaded Puppy to see if it recognized the wireless card -- it did.  I manually connected in Puppy, rebooted into Ubuntu, and voilà!  m wireless snapped back to life -- *?!?!?!??!?** 
*
Of course, this makes absolutely no sense to me -- but now that i think about it, when i had this problem a couple weeks ago, i loaded Puppy at some point before posting the previous reply -- so apparently starting up in Puppy triggered something to make the Ralink wifi re-appear to Ubuntu.  

Weird.

If anyone can explain -- enlighten me!

----------


## praseodym

Please check


```
dkms status
modinfo 8192cu | egrep 'versi|filen'
locate 8192cu.ko | grep lib
uname -a
```

Did you try


```
sudo dkms autoinstall
```

----------


## Subito_Piano

Output:


```
~$ dkms status
8192cu, 1.9, 3.13.0-43-lowlatency, x86_64: installed
8192cu, 3.1.2590: added

~$ modinfo 8192cu | egrep 'versi|filen'
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-43-lowlatency/updates/dkms/8192cu.ko
version:        v4.0.2_9000.20130911
srcversion:     13A6B22485A38D2E78BDD43
vermagic:       3.13.0-43-lowlatency SMP preempt mod_unload modversions 
parm:           rtw_chip_version:int

~$ locate 8192cu.ko | grep lib
/lib/modules/3.13.0-40-lowlatency/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192cu/rtl8192cu.ko
/lib/modules/3.13.0-43-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192cu/rtl8192cu.ko
/lib/modules/3.13.0-43-lowlatency/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192cu/rtl8192cu.ko
/lib/modules/3.13.0-43-lowlatency/updates/dkms/8192cu.ko
/var/lib/dkms/8192cu/1.9/3.13.0-43-lowlatency/x86_64/module/8192cu.ko

~$ uname -a
Linux user-laptop 3.13.0-43-lowlatency #72-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Mon Dec 8 20:00:12 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
```

I did not try 

```
sudo dkms
```

 -- because the wifi IS working now and i'm a little skittish about messing with it.  If you say "sudo dkms" is harmless, i'll try it -- after all, i want to figure this thing out! 

FWIW, note that when i was still trying to get it to work, i DID try the sggested routines from the above posts, including 

```
sudo dkms install 8192cu/1.9
```

 and 

```
sudo dkms add ./rtl8192cu-fixes
```

 -- but still it didn't spring back to life, even after several restarts, until i booted into and out of Puppy as noted before.  (Obviously, i'm not promoting one distro over another here.)

Now, i'm not familiar with many of the commands others suggest, often i just use them.   :Wink:  IDK if i should just run dkms after each kernel upgrade or what--??? 

Interesting, doing a litle research, i find that Dell engineers came up with DKMS for us *nix users.   Kudos to Michael D. & crew!  :Applause:

----------


## Subito_Piano

Output:


```
~$ dkms status
8192cu, 1.9, 3.13.0-43-lowlatency, x86_64: installed
8192cu, 3.1.2590: added

~$ modinfo 8192cu | egrep 'versi|filen'
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-43-lowlatency/updates/dkms/8192cu.ko
version:        v4.0.2_9000.20130911
srcversion:     13A6B22485A38D2E78BDD43
vermagic:       3.13.0-43-lowlatency SMP preempt mod_unload modversions 
parm:           rtw_chip_version:int

~$ locate 8192cu.ko | grep lib
/lib/modules/3.13.0-40-lowlatency/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192cu/rtl8192cu.ko
/lib/modules/3.13.0-43-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192cu/rtl8192cu.ko
/lib/modules/3.13.0-43-lowlatency/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192cu/rtl8192cu.ko
/lib/modules/3.13.0-43-lowlatency/updates/dkms/8192cu.ko
/var/lib/dkms/8192cu/1.9/3.13.0-43-lowlatency/x86_64/module/8192cu.ko

~$ uname -a
Linux user-laptop 3.13.0-43-lowlatency #72-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Mon Dec 8 20:00:12 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
```

I did not try 

```
sudo dkms autoinstall
```

 -- because the wifi IS working now and i'm a little skittish about messing with it.  If you say "sudo dkms" is harmless, i'll try it -- after all, i want to figure this thing out! 

FWIW, note that when i was still trying to get it to work, i DID try the sggested routines from the above posts, including 

```
sudo dkms install 8192cu/1.9
```

 and 

```
sudo dkms add ./rtl8192cu-fixes
```

 -- but still it didn't spring back to life, even after several restarts, until i booted into and out of Puppy as noted before.  (Obviously, i'm not promoting one distro over another here.)

Now, i'm not familiar with many of the commands others suggest, often i just use them.   :Wink:  IDK if i should just run "dkms autoinstall" after each kernel upgrade or what--??? 

Interesting, doing a litle research, i find that Dell engineers came up with DKMS for us *nix users.   Kudos to Michael D. & crew!  :Applause: 

Thank you for hanging with me on this.   :Smile:

----------


## vctor2

Hi i don't know if this should go here but, I've tried all the ways mentioned to install my rtl8188C wlan adapter on kali linux via virtualbox, the error i get when trying to install the drivers is this:
 /lib/modules/3.14-kali1-amd64/build: No such file or directory. Stop.
Can't find the solution I hope you can help me to get it work

----------


## Hugo_Mendez

I have a Netgear WNA1000Mv2 http://support.netgear.com/product/WNA1000Mv2 

Im lost at getting it working, has anybody had any success with this usb dongle? Any help would be much appreciated, thanks guys!

----------


## praseodym

Please show the outputs of


```
lsusb
lsmod
iwconfig
```

with the stick plugged. Does LAN work?

----------


## heady2

Guys, there is a new driver: RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v4.0.2_9000.20130911 
Surprise, it doesn't compile either on 3.8 with very similar errors (implicit includes).

EDIT: Haha. Didn't notice the multiple pages. Please ignore

----------

